# Weekly Competition 2020-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 16, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *F R' U' R F' U F R2 U'
*2. *F' R U R' U2 F R U'
*3. *F R' U2 R U' R' F' U
*4. *R2 U' F' R2 U F' U' R F
*5. *U' R' U R2 U' F U'

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 L2 R2 F' R2 B2 U2 R2 D2 L2 F' L F2 D2 U R F L2 D' B2
*2. *R2 F2 U2 L2 R2 D' F2 U' B2 R2 D' B L' F2 D R2 F' U' L U B2
*3. *B U2 F2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R2 D2 F' L2 U B R' D F D2 L B L F
*4. *U B2 L2 D R2 D' B2 D2 F2 U F L R' F' U' B' F' D' R' F2 R'
*5. *U2 L2 F L2 B F2 L2 R2 D2 B L B2 U' F' R B F2 D' R2 U

*4x4x4*
*1. *L B2 Fw' L Uw F D' B' F' L2 R' Uw R' Uw' L' Fw Uw Fw' F R U2 Rw' R' F' U2 B Rw2 F L R Uw' U F L Rw' Fw2 F Uw Rw2 B2
*2. *F D2 U' L Rw' D' Uw2 U2 Rw' B' Fw' D2 Uw L F' R2 B Uw B' F' L2 D R2 D2 Uw' U Rw D' Fw2 U2 R' Fw Rw Fw Rw B' L' D2 L' Fw'
*3. *B2 D U2 L R' D2 L' D2 Uw' L' Fw Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Fw' D2 R B R2 D' R2 D' L R' Uw' U' R D2 Uw2 Rw R D B Rw2 D Fw R' U L
*4. *D' Rw' U2 Fw F' L B2 L B Rw2 R2 B Uw2 Rw' D' U F2 D' U2 B' F L' Uw2 U' F' R B Fw F2 L Uw' F' Rw2 D L B2 F D' Rw' F
*5. *Rw R2 D2 Fw2 Rw' U' Rw2 D2 F' D Fw L2 B Fw' F2 Rw2 R2 F' R' Fw F' Uw2 B' D Uw B2 Fw2 L Fw2 Uw Fw2 F2 Rw D' Uw2 L' Uw L B' F2

*5x5x5*
*1. *Fw' Rw' B' Uw Rw' Dw2 Rw F Lw2 Rw R B' Bw2 Rw Uw U2 L' B' F Lw' D2 B' Fw2 L2 Fw F Uw Lw2 B D2 U F Dw Uw2 R2 Uw L2 D Dw2 L' Bw' U' Bw' F2 Uw B' Bw Fw Dw' L R2 D2 U' Rw Fw2 Rw2 Fw L F Dw
*2. *B Fw Uw Fw R D' R' U Rw D Dw2 Uw' B' Fw Rw' Fw' R' Dw' L2 Rw2 R Dw Uw' U2 Lw Rw R2 Uw2 U2 B2 Dw' Lw Dw2 Rw' R2 B2 Dw2 B' Bw F L Lw' Bw R' Bw' Rw' D U Lw D U' L' Uw' R' B L2 Bw Dw2 R' B'
*3. *Dw Fw' Dw U R Fw Rw R' Dw2 U' Bw2 R2 Fw' D' Uw' U2 Lw B Fw' Uw' F L Rw Uw2 Bw R Fw2 U B Bw U B2 F2 L Rw R Uw' L' Uw R Fw2 Dw' F Dw2 B2 Bw' Fw F2 Lw2 B Bw D' F2 D L2 B' Lw2 D2 Rw2 F
*4. *B' Fw2 R2 Bw Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Uw2 Bw' Lw B U' Lw B2 Dw U Lw' Bw U' B Rw2 Fw D Lw Rw2 Fw' D2 Fw' D' L2 Rw' B2 Bw R2 B2 Bw' Uw Lw2 Bw2 Fw F' Lw2 D' U2 B2 Bw' D' R' D2 Uw' Fw D' Dw Uw U' B' Lw' U L' Rw2
*5. *L2 F2 Uw' Bw' Lw' D2 L' Lw2 Rw' R' U' Rw' R F' L' F' D U L2 Rw2 F Dw2 L U2 L' B2 Rw B F' L' R' B' Bw L' Lw Rw F Lw' U2 Bw L2 Uw2 R' D' B2 D2 Dw2 U' Lw Rw Dw2 L2 R' B2 Bw2 Fw2 U2 Bw L Rw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *U R 3F' L' 2L2 2B 2U L2 2B D2 2D2 3U 2U' L' 3R' 2R2 R' 3F 3R2 B2 2B2 2F2 D2 2D2 2B' U' L2 2R' R2 D' 3U2 2U L 3R F2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2L' 2R2 U F' R' 2B R B' 3U2 2L 2R R 2B2 L' R B2 2F2 3R 2D2 2U 3R2 3F 2F2 2U' L 3U' L 3F 2D' B 3F 2F2
*2. *3U 2L2 F2 3U2 3F D 2B' D 2D2 2B2 3F L2 B' 3F' D2 2D U2 L 3U2 2R' 3F2 3R' U2 L' 2L D' U2 B2 3F2 F' 3U 2L' B2 U F' 3U U2 2B' F' 2U2 2R2 2U2 L 2F' D U 3F2 2F F' R B' 2L' B2 F' 3R R2 2B2 U2 3F 2D2 2U' F' 2D B 2R' 3F D' B 2L 2F
*3. *B U' 3F' 3U 2B 2U' 2B L' 2R2 3F2 3U2 3R 2B 2L2 2R' R' 2F2 F2 3U 2L2 2F2 2R2 D B' D' U B 2L U 2B2 2U2 2L' F 3R 2B F D2 2D2 U 3R D2 2D' 3U' L2 2L' 3R 2R' 2F2 L2 2D' U' R2 B U2 B2 2L' D' U' 2L' U2 2L' B' 2B 2F2 2R' D2 L' F 2U' 3R'
*4. *3F F2 3R B 2L2 3U 2R' D2 L 3F2 L2 D 2B2 D 2F2 U' 2F' U' 3R' 2R2 2D2 U2 2R' R D 2U2 2B' U2 L 3U L2 R2 D L2 F2 3U' L' 2B 3F2 2F F2 2L' 2B R 3U2 U' 3R 2F 2R' B2 3R B2 3F2 D' 2R2 2B' 3F2 L' 2U' F' 2L2 2D B F' 2R' 3U2 3F2 3U' B' 2B
*5. *3R 2D' B2 2F' 3R' 3F 2D 3U2 U2 2R' 2D2 2U U 3R 2D2 2B' 2L' U2 3F' R2 D' 2F' U 2B2 2U2 2R B' F2 L2 3R' R 2D 2U2 3R2 2F2 2U B2 F D R F2 D 3R2 3F 2L2 D2 F' D2 L2 2R' 2U 2L' R 2D2 3R 2U2 B U 2B R2 2U' 2B2 D 2R' 3F 2D2 F2 2L' U2 F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L2 R 3U2 F 3L2 2R' 2B' 2L' 3R 3B2 3R' 2D 3L' 3U' 3F' 3U' B 2F 3D' F2 2D' 2B' L 3L' R2 2B2 3D' 3B' 3U2 3B 3F D2 3D U 2F2 D' 2D 2U' L2 2L 3D' L' 2B F R' 2B' 2F2 2R 3U' 2U 2F' 3U 2B 3L B2 2R 3F' 3U2 2R' 3U 2L2 3B' 2F' 3U 3R' 3B2 2F2 3L' 2F L R2 D' L 3L 2D2 3B2 2R' R' D2 2D2 U' R2 B 2B 2F' L2 B2 3R' R' 2D' 3U2 L 2U 3B2 3R2 3D' 3L D2 2F2 2R
*2. *2B 3F' 3D' 2L' 3B' 3R D' 3B' 3U2 U 2B2 3F F2 2R' D 2B U' 3L' 2R 3U2 2F' F2 D2 3L B 2L' 3B' 2D2 3D2 U' 3L2 R D' 3U 2F 2D' 2U2 U 3B' 3F' 2F F' R' 2D L 3R 2B 3L D' 2R' R' D' 3B 3R' 2D 3D 3B' 2R2 3B2 2R2 3U' 2B2 D 3D2 L2 2R2 3F L2 2L' R' F 2D R2 3U' 2R' B2 2B2 3B 2L' 3R' B2 3F' 2L' 3F' 2D2 B' D' U2 2R 3D' 2B 2R2 3D' 3U' 3F' 2U' 3F 2F' F' 2U
*3. *2B' 3U 2L' 2R' 2U2 2L' 2U2 L' 3L2 F' U2 3R2 3U2 L 2L2 2B2 D2 B2 2U 2F L 3U' U2 3R' 3U' R B2 2F' 3L2 3U' 2B 3B F2 3L 2B 2L 3F 2D' L' B2 3U2 2B' 2L 3F' L' 3R 2D 2L2 2B 2D' 2L2 3D' 3U' 3L2 3D 2R' 3D 2B2 3R2 2B 2U' R 2B2 L2 D 3D' 2R2 2D 3D 3U' R2 3D 2R' 3U' 3B' 3F' L2 2D2 3U' 2L2 3R2 3B' F' R' 2F' D2 2D2 2L' B2 2F' 2D' 3D2 2U 2B' F2 2R' 2F 2L 2F' 2D2
*4. *2L 3L' 3U' 2B 3F2 3D' 2L' 3R' R 3F' 2F' 2L 3F' 2L 3L' 3R 3F2 3U' B2 R2 3B2 3F U' F 3R' 3F' L' D2 U 3L' 3U 2L2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2U' 3F2 2F' U B 2B' 2R2 2D2 2F' 3U R B 3R2 R D B 2D2 U2 2B L' 3U L R' B 3F 2F' F L 3F' 2U2 R2 2D2 3R2 D 2U' 2L' 3L2 2B 2F 2U' 2B' U' 2L2 R F' 2D 3U 2U2 3F2 F 3R2 3U2 2L U2 2B2 3R' R2 2F2 F' 3R' F2 2U 3F 3R' 2R
*5. *2D U' R 3B U2 2F' 2L R2 U L 2L 2R2 B2 3F2 F' 3L2 3R2 3U' 2U' 3R' B2 L B 3B' L 2B2 F' U 2L2 3U2 3F' 2L2 B' U2 3F 2F2 3R2 R2 D2 3F' 2L2 2D' R2 3B' 2L 3R2 3F2 2F' 3D' 3F2 R B' 2D' 3B 3L2 3U2 U' B' 2F' D' 2B 2F2 F2 2D' B D' 2D' 3U2 B2 2D2 3R' 3D' 2U B 3B2 F2 3D2 3B' 3U2 L2 3F2 R' 3D' 3L 3U 3L2 F' 3U B2 2B2 3U' 3L 2R2 3D2 2F' L' 3D2 2R B2 3F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 U R2 F' R F R' F R' U'
*2. *U F' R' F U' F R F' U
*3. *U2 R' U2 F R' U R' U F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 F2 L2 B' R2 D' L2 F' B2 U' L2 U2 B U L F2 U L2 R' D' B' Rw Uw2
*2. *D' F D R' F' L B L' F B D U R' B2 L U B' U R Fw' Uw
*3. *D2 L' B2 R B2 U2 F R2 U' L2 R B2 L' F' B D2 F' B2 D L Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw B D2 U' F' D U R Fw2 D Rw Fw L D F2 R' B L2 Uw' L F Uw Rw2 R B2 L' R D2 U2 F' Uw2 U' Rw2 U L2 D Uw2 Rw2 R D'
*2. *F Rw' D2 Uw' U' F2 Rw U Fw Uw L' F Rw' F' D2 B2 Fw F2 D2 Rw Fw' R' B F' U B' U' R' Fw D' Uw' Rw F D R' D U2 L' R' D'
*3. *F2 R2 B Fw F2 U' L' Rw B2 L2 Fw L' R B L' U' Rw' R Fw' F2 L' U2 B' F' Uw' Fw' U' Fw' L2 Uw2 R2 Uw' Rw' R2 B2 Rw R' U2 Fw' Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 F2 Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 D' U2 Fw' Rw' Bw' Dw Bw Fw' F R' Uw' B2 Fw2 D2 B2 Bw2 Uw' F U' Bw' Uw' F' Dw' U' Fw' F D Dw Uw2 Lw D U Lw2 Fw2 Rw2 R U' Lw2 Bw' F' R' F2 Uw' B' L F2 D L Uw' Bw2 Lw' R2 Uw Lw2 Bw
*2. *Dw' L2 F L2 R' Fw2 L' D L' R2 B2 L Lw2 R2 B Bw2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' Bw R2 B2 Bw' D2 U' L' B2 Rw2 R Fw' Rw B' Fw2 Dw Bw2 U R' D2 U2 R D2 Dw Uw' U Lw D U2 B' Bw' Fw2 F Dw2 B2 Bw F L2 Rw' U L U2
*3. *R2 B' F Rw' R' D' L Bw' F Dw B L' Rw' R D Fw' R' Bw2 L' U B2 Uw U2 B Rw2 D2 L2 Lw' R' Fw2 L' D' B2 L2 Lw' Rw' U' L' D L' B F' U F Uw' L' Fw2 D2 Dw' R' B Fw' R Dw U' Lw2 Fw L2 Uw B2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2R2 2B D' 2B 3F 2F2 3R2 2F2 F2 2R' R2 3U2 2R' U 2L2 F 3R 2F R2 3U2 3R 2U2 3F2 R' 3U2 2U2 U' R 2D' 3R2 R 2U 2R' B' 3F 2F L' 2B' D' 2U2 3R' 2R' 2D' 2F D 3U' B' L R2 U' L2 D2 2U U' 2L2 2D 3U2 2F 2D L 3U2 2F' 2U2 L 3U2 2L2 F 2R' R 2B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3R' R' 3D' 2B2 3L 2B' 3R 2R2 2U' 3L B 3D2 2L' F2 L2 2B 3D2 3R2 2R2 3F' 3L2 3R 2F 2D' B2 3L2 3R 2R' R 2F2 F' 3L' 2F 2R 3D2 3U B2 2F' 3R2 U' 3L 3D2 3B' D 3D2 U2 2B 3F 2F D U' L' F2 2R 3B 2R2 2D 3U' 2U 3B 3F' 2L R2 3B2 2F2 F 3L' 3B 3L2 2R2 3D' 2R' 3B 2R 3U' L2 2D' 2U' U2 B2 3F 3L2 3B' 3F2 F2 L2 2B2 2F' 2U' 3L R 3U F' L' 3D' 2B F2 D2 2D' 2F'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 U2 L2 B2 F2 R2 L2 D' U2 L' R D F2 L2 B2 R U L' D R Fw Uw'
*2. *B2 F' L U' B' U2 R L' D' L2 U' B' L U' R B D2 R U' Rw' Uw'
*3. *D' F D F U D F B2 U F U' R B2 U B2 L2 B2 D2 F2 L Fw Uw2
*4. *U2 L2 U R' F2 L' R' U' R' U' F' B' L R F' U R2 L' F2 U2 Fw Uw2
*5. *B' R L' F2 L2 U2 R2 B' L2 D B U' B U2 D2 R' B D B D' U2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *R2 B' L U R' F2 D' L D F2 B' L R F2 B' L' U' F' R' D' R' Fw Uw'
*7. *D' U2 R U2 D' B' L2 U2 D' L' R2 F U D' R' L U' L' R2 B' F Uw2
*8. *U2 L2 B L2 D' F U F B' R' D B F U2 F L F2 R F' R2 Fw Uw'
*9. *D F' U L' U' F D L' U2 F D U2 L2 F' D2 R' L2 F2 D' R Fw' Uw2
*10. *U F' R2 B D2 F' U L U2 B R2 D B' R' D' F2 L' U' F' D' R' Fw Uw'
*11. *L' D F R2 U L' F' L' F2 D2 F D2 B R F2 D2 B' R D' F' D' Rw2 Uw
*12. *L2 U D L R' U B' R2 L' B2 U' L D2 F L2 D2 U L U' Fw' Uw
*13. *L2 R' U D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D R' F' R2 B2 R2 L2 B F' U' F L' Fw Uw'
*14. *U' R' L2 U' F2 L' F' B2 U B2 D B' L2 F' R' B2 D R' D2 B Rw Uw
*15. *U D2 F R' D2 F U2 D' B' F2 D R2 F' D2 B2 F L' D2 F2 Rw Uw
*16. *F R' L F R B2 R2 D R2 L B L' R2 U2 D' F' U2 R2 B' F Rw' Uw'
*17. *B' R L' U2 F2 U2 L' B2 D L' D U F' U D R2 U D2 B2 D2 Rw Uw'
*18. *B' F2 L' D' L2 R B2 U2 B' D2 U2 R' B F' D2 U R2 L2 U2 Fw' Uw
*19. *L' F2 L' F2 R2 U L2 U F D L R2 F' L2 F2 D2 U' B' L' D2 Rw' Uw
*20. *L2 U2 D R F D' U B D R2 B' D L U2 L2 F2 R' U F R L
*21. *R U' R2 D' B2 D' B R' D U B R U' B F2 L' D' U L' R2 Fw Uw
*22. *L F' D' R U B' F U' F B' L2 B U2 B U B2 F2 L2 R' F L2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *F2 D' U' R B R2 U' F' B2 D F D2 U R' F2 B2 U L' B' Rw' Uw
*24. *B' F' D F D F L2 U2 R L2 B' R D' F L2 R2 F R2 L' B2 U2 Fw' Uw
*25. *F' B' D U L B L' B2 U F' B L B2 F2 R B U' F' B' Rw' Uw2
*26. *R' D R B' U' D' B D' B' R' B' U L F' L2 R' D F' R B' D2 Rw Uw
*27. *F D' L B U B D' B L2 U R' B2 F U B2 D U' R B F' L2 Fw' Uw
*28. *R' B D2 B F U2 F B2 R2 U R F2 U R' L U2 B2 D2 R F2 B Rw' Uw
*29. *U' L2 B' L2 B' U D F L U2 D' B2 D2 F2 D' F B D F2 U' F2 Rw Uw'
*30. *B' R B F' R F2 R2 B L F2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 B2 R' B2 F2 U2 Rw Uw
*31. *U' R' B2 D2 L' R2 U2 D L2 U2 F U2 R L D' L2 U' D R2 U' Fw Uw'
*32. *L' D R2 U' B2 L2 D L2 F' R B2 F D U2 R2 B2 D2 B2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*33. *R B U' B2 D2 R' D2 F2 U2 F' R B2 F' R2 D F' B' D' U' Rw' Uw2
*34. *L2 F2 B2 U D2 B D L2 B' L' R' F R' F D2 F' D U F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*35. *F2 U' L' U2 F L2 U2 F' B' R' U2 L R B2 L' R' B' U2 D R2 D' Fw Uw2
*36. *D F R D' L' B D' U L D2 L U L' D R' F2 L U2 L R2 D' Fw Uw2
*37. *L F' B2 D' F D2 B' R' F D' F' R D' B2 L F2 B' R2 D2 Rw Uw'
*38. *U2 R2 B' F2 D' F' R L F' L2 R' F D2 L B L' B2 L D L' Fw' Uw
*39. *B2 U' B2 U F2 D' F L2 B2 U' B' F D B2 D2 F2 U2 B2 F2 U' Fw' Uw'
*40. *B2 U2 D2 L2 B' U' R L' D' L2 F B D' F D' B U L2 D2 F2 D Rw' Uw2
*41. *R2 D R U' R D' B' R L2 U' D2 B' F2 R' D2 U2 R D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*42. *L' U B2 R2 D U' F' R B' D2 U2 B' U' R2 D' L B D F Rw' Uw
*43. *U' L F' B L' D' B' U L' D' B L D U' L D' B2 R D Rw2 Uw2
*44. *F D' B' F R' U' B' F2 R' U B' U B2 L2 R D' R2 D F U' Rw' Uw2
*45. *B2 R U' R2 B U D2 L2 R2 D R2 B2 U' F B' U B R2 U' L Fw'
*46. *D B F' U2 L U2 F B2 U R L2 F B R' B R' L' D L2 Fw' Uw'
*47. *D L' R2 B' L2 D B2 U R U' B' R F D' F2 B2 U2 R' U D' R2 Fw' Uw'
*48. *R2 F' L2 R' F2 R2 D' L2 B2 D2 B2 R' L U B2 F2 L2 B L' U2 L' Fw'
*49. *B2 L U' B2 D' F2 D R2 D L2 F D' B2 U F U R' L' U2 Fw Uw2
*50. *R U2 L2 B F2 D B2 F2 R' D2 F' U R U2 R' U2 L D' L R B2 Rw' Uw'
*51. *R F' L2 B' L2 D R2 F' L2 R' F L' D2 U L2 R D R D' B' Rw2 Uw
*52. *B L R' U L2 R' F2 L D2 L F' D2 F D' F2 B' D F B' D2 Fw' Uw'
*53. *R' B' F2 D2 U' F' U2 R' D F D2 U2 R U F R2 D' U L Fw' Uw'
*54. *U B2 R' B' D2 R F U D' B' D F D F' B D U2 L' U' Rw' Uw2
*55. *F2 L2 D R U R' F L2 F' U' D' F' L' D' L2 D2 U' B2 L2 D' R2 Fw Uw2
*56. *U' F' B D U R2 F' R L B2 L' U F2 L B2 F2 D' U R B2 Uw'
*57. *F B U' D' F D2 B' L' D R F' B L' F L D2 R' U2 R2 F D2 Fw Uw
*58. *L2 U F' D B2 R L D' B2 L' B' F L D2 R' D2 U F R' L2 Fw' Uw2
*59. *R' D' U R' D2 B' D2 L' R U L2 R2 F R D2 R2 U' L F' Rw2 Uw2
*60. *L' U2 F' L2 R D2 F D U2 F L' B' L' B2 F2 D R2 L2 B D' Fw' Uw'
*61. *D' R' L U B' U' F2 L' U2 R2 F U D' R D' F D2 U2 F' L Fw' Uw'
*62. *F B R2 D2 R' B2 U2 L F L2 R' U' B' U' R2 L2 D' F' R2 Fw Uw2
*63. *B R B R B2 D' F D R F2 R2 U' D2 F B2 U2 L2 U' R F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*64. *L R' D2 F' U2 L2 U' D2 R2 U' B' R F' B' L2 U F2 D' F' L2 Fw Uw'
*65. *U D2 L' U' B U D F U' F2 L2 D2 U' F' D B' R D' U2 F D' Rw2 Uw'
*66. *D U2 B2 R D2 U2 F2 U B2 F U2 B2 F U B F2 U2 B' F L2 Fw' Uw2
*67. *F' L2 F D' L2 U' F2 U' D' B L' B' U B2 R' F2 R2 D R U' D' Fw Uw
*68. *D2 U2 R' U' R2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U B F L R' F B2 D L2 R2 B' L Fw Uw2
*69. *B' U' L R2 D' R D B2 D' B2 L B D2 B2 L B' R2 U R' B' Rw' Uw'
*70. *B2 U B2 U2 B2 D' R L' U D B L' R D2 L' B2 L R U2 Fw' Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *D' B2 F2 D R2 D R2 D B2 D2 R' D2 U F R' B' U L2 R' U'
*2. *U2 F2 U' R2 B2 D' L2 R2 U' B2 U' F L B D' B' U' B' L' D' U'
*3. *U L2 U' L2 D2 B2 D L2 R2 D2 B2 R' B' L B2 U' F2 U' R' D2 R2
*4. *L' U2 L2 U R2 F2 B L F' L2 U' B2 U2 D R2 L2 U' F2 D2 F2
*5. *D2 R' D' B' U R F' U2 L B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U R2 F2 R2 D2 F2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B2 U F D2 R2 L B2 U' F' B2 L' F2 B2 R' F2 R' U2 D2 B2 L'
*2. *B2 L2 U' R2 D L2 D L2 F2 D' F2 L' D' U2 F' R' U F' U B' R2
*3. *D F2 D B2 U2 L2 B2 U B2 D2 U' B D F2 L' D F U L B L'
*4. *D2 B L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 F' R2 D L2 R B' U2 B U B2 D2
*5. *D B' L U R' D B D' L F2 B2 U2 F2 L2 B2 U B2 U R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *D F' B U2 B D L U R' F2 U2 B' D2 F L2 F2 R2 F2 D2 R2
*2. *D2 F2 L' U2 L2 R D2 R D2 B2 L' U' B R' D B L' U' R2 B' U
*3. *R2 U2 L2 B U2 L2 F' D2 R2 F' R2 D' B D R F R2 F2 L' R'
*4. *B2 U F2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 U B2 D2 F L D2 B' R' U' F' D F
*5. *F2 R2 D2 L2 D' B2 L2 U' R2 D2 U2 R' B2 R2 B' D' F2 L' U B' F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F' L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' F2 D L' R F D2 U' L2 R2 D R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L B L F2 U' B' D' R U' F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' U' L2 B D' L' U' F2 B' U' R' B2 U2 F2 D2 R' B2 R' F2 D2 R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' F2 U2 R F' U R
*3. *L D2 B2 F2 L F2 U2 L U2 L' R' U R2 U R D R U2 F U'
*4. *Rw' D2 Uw' U' L' R Uw2 B2 U2 B2 Uw2 Rw' R Fw' L2 D' B L Uw' R2 Uw' U2 R2 D' Rw2 U' Fw F2 Rw' Fw' R2 F2 D2 L2 F2 U' Fw' Uw' B2 Rw'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *F U R' U R F R2 F
*3. *D2 L2 D R2 U L2 D' R2 B2 L2 U L' D2 R B F' U' L' R U2 B
*4. *U B' Uw B2 L2 Fw Uw' B Fw R2 Uw L B' Fw L Rw' R2 D' U2 F' U' L2 Fw' Uw' Rw R' B' U' F Uw' Fw2 D' Uw' Rw' B2 F Rw R' U' Fw'
*5. *D' Bw2 R2 Bw2 Lw' F' L Fw D' Uw2 Bw' Lw' Rw D2 U Rw Uw L D' L2 D2 U2 R2 F' Lw2 Dw' R' Dw R U B Dw2 Lw' Fw2 D Rw' Fw2 D2 Uw' F' R' B Dw Uw Lw2 D2 Fw' U' B2 Fw2 F' L' B2 Lw2 B2 Dw' Uw B' Fw' U2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' F2 U' R F2 U2 R2 U' R
*3. *U2 F2 U2 R' U2 L2 F2 R' F2 L' F2 U' B D B' U' F' D U L' R'
*4. *B2 Uw F2 L2 Rw Uw L B L2 Rw2 B U2 B2 F D' U Rw Uw' U' B' D2 Rw2 B2 L2 Uw L2 R B' L' Uw2 U' Rw2 R F Rw' B2 Rw' B Rw' B
*5. *D2 B Bw' Fw Dw' Uw' Rw2 D2 U2 R Uw Fw2 U2 Rw D2 Dw' B' Bw F L' D' L Rw' B Fw' F L2 Uw' B' F2 Rw Uw B2 Lw F2 R' D2 B2 D U' F2 Lw2 Rw Dw Lw' B Fw R' Uw2 L' D2 U Bw2 F Rw2 Dw2 B' Bw2 Fw Lw'
*6. *3F2 2F2 F2 3U U2 F' 2U2 L' 3R B 2R B' 3F2 2F' L B D 2R R2 U2 B' 2B' F2 2U' 3R2 D2 3F 2D L D 3U R 2B 2F L2 3U2 U' 3F 3U 2F2 D2 2U' U2 2R' 2B 2R' U' R 3U' 2B' 3F2 L 2L2 3R 2R' R' D 2D' 3U' U 2B F2 R 3F' 2D 3F' F' 3U2 2U L'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 F2 R2 F' R2 F R' F' U
*3. *U2 R2 D B2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 B2 D' B' F D R' B2 L' U R2 B U'
*4. *F Uw' L' Uw' Fw' Uw2 R Fw2 L2 Rw B R2 B' Fw U' L' R' B Fw2 L' D' F2 R2 B F Uw F U Fw' F Uw B2 D L2 Rw U2 L Fw2 D U
*5. *D2 Dw2 B' U L2 D' Lw Dw' Bw2 Rw' R' D2 U' Lw' Rw' U Bw2 Dw F L2 R' F2 U' B Bw Fw' F' Lw2 B' Bw' F' Lw D Lw' Rw2 Dw' Bw Fw' Uw U R2 Bw Lw D' Dw Uw U' B' Fw Lw' Bw2 D2 U2 Lw' Bw Dw2 Lw Dw R2 Bw
*6. *F2 2R B 2D 3R2 D L2 3R 2U' F2 3R B 2B2 R2 D' 2D' 2L 2R' B 2B' 2D 3U2 2L2 2B2 3F2 2F' R2 2U 3R2 F 2U2 2F2 R' 2B' 3F L 2L 2D2 2U' R 3F2 U 3R 2F L' 2D' U2 L2 D2 2D2 L2 3F2 2F2 F2 2R2 B U' L2 2B 2F' F U' 2L 2F U2 2R2 D2 R 2U2 3R
*7. *F' 2D2 3B' 2D' B2 3F' 2L 2U2 2B2 L' 3L 2R' D' 2D2 L2 2L 3L2 3R2 2R' R 2U2 3F' F' L' 2B 3F2 D2 2D' F 2R R' 2D2 2F' F D2 2D2 3D 2U 3R' B2 F' 3R' 2F2 3U2 2U' U' 2B' L R2 3F 2D2 3D U2 B 3F R' 2B F D2 2D U2 R' U 3L2 3R U' 2L2 R2 U' F 3D 2L2 3L 2U' 3R' 2D' 3D' 2B' 3B' 2D2 3R2 2F 2L' 3R' D' 2R D2 B' 3B2 2R2 U' 2L 3D2 B' R' B 2R2 D' 2U R

*Clock*
*1. *UR4- DR1+ DL2- UL5- U5+ R1+ D5+ L4+ ALL4- y2 U4- R2- D4+ L2- ALL5+ UR DR DL UL 
*2. *UR4- DR2+ DL1+ UL1+ U2+ R3+ D5+ L1- ALL1+ y2 U4+ R4- D5+ L4+ ALL5+ DR DL 
*3. *UR3- DR1+ DL0+ UL0+ U2+ R5- D3+ L1- ALL3+ y2 U2+ R4+ D3- L3+ ALL2- UR DL 
*4. *UR3- DR4- DL6+ UL6+ U0+ R3- D2+ L1+ ALL1- y2 U3+ R3- D2- L1- ALL6+ UR DR DL UL 
*5. *UR5- DR5- DL4- UL5+ U4+ R0+ D0+ L2+ ALL4- y2 U1- R4+ D3- L3- ALL1+ UL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' L' R' U' L' U' L' R l' r' u
*2. *L B' R L' U' L U' L' U r b
*3. *U B L' U' R' L U' R' l r' b'
*4. *L' U B' R U' R' L' l' r' b' u
*5. *L R' U R' B' U L' R' r

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (2, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 6) / (0, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-4, -4)
*2. *(0, -1) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (4, -2) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (6, -4) / (0, -1)
*3. *(4, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, 1) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (-2, 0) / (1, 0)
*4. *(0, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, -2) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(3, -1) / (1, -2) / (-1, 5) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, -4)

*Skewb*
*1. *U R L U L U B R' L U B'
*2. *L B U L' B L U' R L' U' R'
*3. *B L U B R B U R' U' L' U'
*4. *R L U R U' R' L' B' L' U L
*5. *B U R' U B' U L' R B' R' B

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *F R U2 R F2 R' U2 F
*3. *U B2 U F2 U' L2 B2 U' R2 U' L F' D L2 B L2 F' R B F
*4. *F Rw2 B2 Rw R' U' L2 F R Uw U L2 Uw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' U' R B D F2 R' U' R D2 Fw2 L2 Fw Uw' U2 L Rw D U' Fw2 Uw L2 B L2 F'
*5. *U' B' Bw' F' Uw B Bw' Lw2 B2 D2 U F Uw' U' Bw Uw R2 Fw' D Dw2 Fw F2 Lw D2 U2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Fw D' L Rw' Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 Rw Dw' Uw' Fw2 L Uw2 R' D2 Rw2 R D' Dw U F' Dw U' R' U' L Fw2 F2 Dw2
*OH. *B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 L' B2 L2 R F' R' F2 R2 F U R2 B' L
*Clock. *UR4+ DR0+ DL1- UL4- U1+ R1- D1+ L4+ ALL6+ y2 U4+ R1- D6+ L1+ ALL3+ UR DR DL 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R B U R' B' R' U L' r' b u
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 1) / (0, 3) / (-5, 2) / (0, -4) / (-2, -3) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *L R B R' U' R U' B' R U B

*Redi Cube*
*1. *l b f' F' R' f' r B' L R' B F' L R B' F R'
*2. *b' B' l' L b' f' l L' R B F' R B' L R F
*3. *R' B' L F' b B b f' r' B' R' B' L' R' B
*4. *L' B R' l' b' f' F' l r f R B L B R F' L'
*5. *F' b B' L' l r' b' l f' R F L' F R' B F L B

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Rw L' R' B Uw' Rw' Lw' U L' R' Lw Uw' Bw Rw' Uw' Lw' Bw Lw Rw' u r b
*2. *R B' Rw' L' Bw Uw' Rw' L' B' Rw Uw Lw' Uw' Bw' Uw Rw Bw' l b
*3. *B' Rw' L Uw' B' Rw U Lw' Uw L' Uw Rw' Uw' Rw Bw' Rw Bw' Rw' u l' b
*4. *Lw' Bw' U' Rw' L' R B' Lw' Uw' Bw' L Rw' Uw' Bw Lw Uw Rw Bw u b
*5. *L Uw L Bw Rw U L Bw L R' B' Rw' Uw' Lw' Uw' Rw' Lw' Bw l

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D R2 D L U2 L D2 R U R U L2 D2 R U R D L2 D R2 U L2 U R D2 R U3 L D2 R U R D2 L U R U2 L2 D2 R2 D L3 U R3 U L3 D2 R3 U3 L3 D3 R3 U L2 D R2 U
*2. *D2 R2 U L2 D R2 U L U L D2 R U2 R D2 R U L U R D L2 U R2 D L3 U R D2 L D R3 U L3 U R D2 R2 U3 L2 D3 L U R3 U2 L3 D R
*3. *R D2 L U2 R D2 R U L2 U R2 D L D R D L U2 R D L U2 R D2 L D R U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 D2 L3 U2 R U R D
*4. *D2 R2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 L D2 R2 D L U R U L2 D2 R2 U2 R U L D2 R U2 L D2 R D L U2 R D
*5. *R2 D2 L2 U R2 U L2 D R D R U2 L2 D2 R D R U L2 D R2 U2 L2 D R2 U2 R D3 L U2 R D2 L2 U2 R2 U L D3 L U3 R2 D3 L3 U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F R2 D2 B L2 R2 U2 L2 B L2 D' F2 U R' B R2 D L2 U2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U F2 D' B2 F2 D' B2 D' L2 U' R' B' U B D2 L R2 D F L R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 B L U D' B2 R2 F' D2 L F B2 D2 R2 F' R2 B L2 B' D2 B' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F D R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 D' L2 D2 F' R2 D F D2 U L D' B2 U2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F B2 D B2 R2 F2 R2 D U R2 F2 D2 L B' D2 F' U F2 L' R B R' D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *U' F2 D U2 L2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 U F' R2 F' D2 U' L' B D2 F D'
*2. *D2 B U2 L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 D2 F2 R' F R D' B L' U2 L2 F2 U'
*3. *R2 F2 L2 B2 D2 F R2 F2 D2 F' L2 D' R D R' B2 R' F D2 R'
*4. *F' L2 R2 U2 B' R2 F' L2 B R2 F L B2 F D R D2 F' L' B U
*5. *R D' R2 L' B' R2 B D B U F2 D' R2 B2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UB UL UB UL UF UL UF UB UR LB UB UL RF UR UF UR UF UL UF LB UB UR RB UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UL LF UF RF LF DB RB UR DF RF DR DB DF UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+2 LB UL+ DB-2 RB+2 DB+2 RB+ DF+ LF DR+2
*2. *UF UR UL UB UL UB UL UB UR UB UR UF UL UF UB LB RF UF UR UL UF UR UB LB UB UL LB RF UF UL RF RB LF UF UR UB UL UF UR RB UR UF DL LB UB UR LF DR RF UF RB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF LB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UL+2 UF UL-2 UB-2 RF+ UR+2 UB+2 UR UB- DF DL+2
*3. *UF UR UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UR LB UL UF UR LB UB RF UF UR RF UF UR UL UB LB RF UF RB UR UF UB UL RB LF UL LB UL UF UR UB LB DL DB LB UL UB UR DB UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF UF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RF UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF DR UB- DR- RB UB+ DR+ LF+2 UL UB-2 LF+ LB UB+2 RB- DL- LF+ DB RB+2
*4. *UF UB UR UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UR UF UL UB UL RF UF UL UB UR LB UL UB RF UF UR RF UF UL UB RB UR UF LF UF UL LF UL LB UB RB UR UB UR UF DB LB DR RB UR UB UL LF DF RF UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- RB RF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UR+2 UB UR-2 DL+2 LF UF+ DL-2 LB+ DB+2 LB UL+2 DR RF+
*5. *UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UL UB UR RF UF UL UB LB UB UR UF RF UF UL UB UR UF RB UB UL UF UR LF UL UB LB RB DL DR DF DL DB DR RB UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- RB UB+2 UL UB-2 UR-2 LF+ UF+2 UR+2 UF UR DL DB RB+ DR+2 RB DR RB+2 DR+ DB DR UR+ DB+ RB UR- DB+


----------



## ottozing (Jun 16, 2020)

FMC 1 - 31 rip



Spoiler



R' U' F D F' L2 B' R2 F L2 D2 L2 F' D2 R2 U' F2 D L' R F D2 U' L2 R2 D R' U' F

(D R2 F' B' D)
(R2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 F' R' L2 B')
B2 L B2 R B2
R' F2 B2 R

B2 L B2 R B2 R' F2 B2 R B * L2 R F L2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' B F R2 D'

* F2 L2 B2 R2 B2 L2

B2 L B2 R B2 R' F2 B2 R (B F2 L2 B2 R2 B2) R F L2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' B F R2 D'

() = B' R2 B2 L2 F2

B2 L B2 R B2 ^ R' F2 B2 R B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R F L2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' B F R2 D'

^ F' B U2 F B' R2

B2 L B2 R B' F' U2 F B' R F2 B2 R B' R2 B2 L2 F2 R F L2 F2 L' U2 F2 R2 D' B F R2 D'



FMC 2 - 22



Spoiler



R' U' F D2 F2 R2 B2 D R2 B2 D F2 D' U2 L B L F2 U' B' D' R U' F2 R' U' F

(D' U2 R')
(D R2 F' L2 U2 B' F2 D')
(F2 D2 F2 D2 B' D2 B D2 B')

B D2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 B U2 L2 F R2 ^ D' R U2 D

^ L' D' R D L D' R' D

B D2 B' D2 B D2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 B U2 L2 F R2 L' D' R D L U2



FMC 3 - DNF


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2020)

Results for week 25: Congratulations to Sean Hartman, cuberkid10, and Lim Hung!

*2x2x2*(102)
1.  1.44 parkertrager
2.  1.68 OriginalUsername
2.  1.68 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  1.70 asacuber
5.  1.83 Legomanz
6.  1.91 JakubDrobny
7.  1.92 Rubadcar
8.  1.99 Nutybaconator
9.  2.07 TipsterTrickster
10.  2.27 thecubingwizard
11.  2.28 Zubin Park
12.  2.40 Imran Rahman
13.  2.42 Sean Hartman
14.  2.44 JoXCuber
15.  2.46 Trig0n
16.  2.47 Magdamini
17.  2.57 wuque man
18.  2.58 CubicOreo
19.  2.60 V.Kochergin
19.  2.60 Logan
21.  2.63 ExultantCarn
22.  2.66 mihnea3000
23.  2.73 cuberkid10
24.  2.79 tJardigradHe
25.  2.96 Lim Hung
26.  2.99 NathanaelCubes
26.  2.99 alexiscubing
28.  3.05 Cale S
29.  3.14 Heewon Seo
30.  3.33 BraydenTheCuber
31.  3.36 turtwig
32.  3.40 Manatee 10235
33.  3.47 Luke Garrett
34.  3.48 Henry Lipka
35.  3.56 ProStar
35.  3.56 Aleksandar Dukleski
37.  3.65 DGCubes
37.  3.65 Liam Wadek
39.  3.68 ngmh
40.  3.74 Zeke Mackay
40.  3.74 u Cube
42.  3.76 BMcCl1
43.  3.77 MCuber
44.  4.09 Aadil- ali
44.  4.09 Fred Lang
44.  4.09 KingCanyon
47.  4.10 ichcubegern
48.  4.18 BleachedTurtle
49.  4.19 BandedCubing101
50.  4.23 FaLoL
51.  4.31 BradenTheMagician
52.  4.33 wearephamily1719
53.  4.34 begiuli65
54.  4.37 abhijat
55.  4.38 bennettstouder
56.  4.39 NewoMinx
57.  4.42 Rollercoasterben
57.  4.42 toinou06cubing
59.  4.48 CodingCuber
59.  4.48 [email protected]
61.  4.49 TheCubingAddict980
62.  4.52 Cubing5life
63.  4.53 MilanDas
64.  4.57 Koen van Aller
64.  4.57 RandomPerson84
66.  4.59 MattP98
67.  4.60 Parke187
68.  4.64 abunickabhi
69.  4.65 trangium
70.  4.70 revaldoah
71.  4.84 lumes2121
72.  4.99 John Benwell
73.  5.00 Samuel Kevin
74.  5.11 Pratyush Manas
75.  5.15 Ian Pang
76.  5.18 epride17
77.  5.29 KingTim96
77.  5.29 swankfukinc
79.  5.33 Schmizee
80.  5.44 Comvat
81.  5.58 brad711
82.  5.65 [email protected]
83.  5.67 Joe Archibald
84.  5.76 Bogdan
85.  6.00 HKspeed.com
86.  6.26 FLS99
87.  6.49 2019DWYE01
88.  6.56 LittleLumos
89.  6.60 d2polld
90.  6.87 nevinscph
91.  6.94 Hunter Eric Deardurff
92.  7.23 ok cuber
93.  7.57 UnknownCanvas
94.  7.60 linus.sch
95.  8.10 N4Cubing
96.  8.81 [email protected]
97.  9.29 Jrg
97.  9.29 Jacck
99.  9.48 sporteisvogel
100.  9.80 One Wheel
101.  12.46 thomas.sch
102.  15.26 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3*(122)
1.  7.24 Luke Garrett
2.  7.49 wuque man
3.  7.72 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  7.91 parkertrager
5.  7.92 MLGCubez
6.  7.99 OriginalUsername
7.  8.21 jakgun0130
8.  8.36 cuberkid10
9.  8.39 Dream Cubing
10.  8.45 NewoMinx
11.  8.49 Manatee 10235
12.  8.53 Zeke Mackay
13.  8.55 mihnea3000
14.  8.76 tJardigradHe
15.  8.77 thecubingwizard
16.  8.79 Nutybaconator
17.  8.90 Rubadcar
18.  9.13 Aleksandar Dukleski
19.  9.30 AidanNoogie
20.  9.36 Sean Hartman
21.  9.37 Samuel Kevin
22.  9.48 riz3ndrr
23.  9.50 Legomanz
24.  9.71 NathanaelCubes
25.  9.78 Logan
26.  9.80 ichcubegern
27.  9.81 JoXCuber
28.  9.86 JakubDrobny
29.  9.92 G2013
30.  9.94 TipsterTrickster
30.  9.94 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.95 FaLoL
33.  9.97 BandedCubing101
33.  9.97 ExultantCarn
35.  10.08 Cale S
35.  10.08 Coinman_
37.  10.31 fun at the joy
38.  10.57 DGCubes
39.  10.71 CubicOreo
40.  10.79 KrokosB
41.  10.82 Fred Lang
42.  10.93 RandomPerson84
43.  11.07 MCuber
44.  11.09 Keenan Johnson
45.  11.40 turtwig
46.  11.42 BMcCl1
47.  11.45 u Cube
48.  11.59 MattP98
49.  11.60 20luky3
50.  11.77 brad711
51.  11.87 xyzzy
52.  11.92 Abhi
53.  11.93 V.Kochergin
54.  11.96 Henry Lipka
55.  12.17 Michael DeLaRosa
56.  12.18 abhijat
57.  12.34 BraydenTheCuber
58.  12.36 Cooki348
59.  12.47 abunickabhi
60.  12.53 Ian Pang
61.  12.83 toinou06cubing
62.  12.92 Parke187
63.  13.31 Aadil- ali
64.  13.33 lumes2121
65.  13.38 alexiscubing
66.  13.39 begiuli65
66.  13.39 ngmh
68.  13.43 Imran Rahman
69.  13.46 BleachedTurtle
70.  13.48 Koen van Aller
71.  13.64 trangium
72.  13.77 thatkid
73.  13.82 Rollercoasterben
74.  14.11 ProStar
75.  14.31 d2polld
76.  14.37 MilanDas
77.  14.38 revaldoah
78.  14.39 ican97
79.  14.41 topppits
80.  14.61 pizzacrust
81.  14.92 Kal-Flo
82.  15.02 Liam Wadek
83.  15.03 Schmizee
84.  15.34 bennettstouder
85.  15.55 TheCubingAddict980
85.  15.55 epride17
87.  15.56 Josh_
88.  15.65 FLS99
89.  15.73 nevinscph
90.  15.83 swankfukinc
91.  16.05 drpfisherman
92.  16.12 wearephamily1719
93.  16.36 KingTim96
94.  16.55 Bogdan
95.  16.72 John Benwell
96.  16.90 Hunter Eric Deardurff
97.  16.94 UnknownCanvas
98.  16.96 bgcatfan
98.  16.96 2019DWYE01
100.  17.12 Comvat
101.  17.57 HKspeed.com
102.  17.68 CodingCuber
103.  18.19 Petri Krzywacki
104.  18.34 LittleLumos
105.  19.22 [email protected]
106.  20.55 Pratyush Manas
107.  20.98 MarkA64
108.  22.39 Joe Archibald
109.  22.60 ClashCode
110.  22.64 ok cuber
111.  22.69 CreationUniverse
112.  22.93 Jrg
113.  24.02 One Wheel
114.  24.67 sporteisvogel
115.  25.30 ricey
116.  25.36 freshcuber.de
117.  28.70 filmip
118.  28.90 linus.sch
119.  28.99 [email protected]
120.  33.30 Jacck
121.  37.51 thomas.sch
122.  37.83 MatsBergsten


*4x4x4*(79)
1.  27.85 cuberkid10
2.  31.31 OriginalUsername
3.  32.78 mihnea3000


Spoiler



4.  33.38 thecubingwizard
5.  33.93 Magdamini
6.  34.10 Sean Hartman
6.  34.10 Manatee 10235
8.  34.14 tJardigradHe
9.  34.90 parkertrager
10.  35.29 wuque man
11.  35.92 JoXCuber
12.  35.99 FaLoL
13.  36.62 Cale S
14.  37.01 Lim Hung
15.  37.28 Rubadcar
16.  37.35 fun at the joy
17.  37.46 NewoMinx
18.  37.54 TipsterTrickster
19.  38.00 Luke Garrett
20.  38.59 ichcubegern
21.  39.61 BradenTheMagician
22.  40.04 Logan
23.  40.70 CubicOreo
24.  41.00 MCuber
25.  41.54 Nutybaconator
26.  42.35 BandedCubing101
27.  42.96 20luky3
28.  43.01 abhijat
29.  43.03 Henry Lipka
30.  44.24 DGCubes
31.  45.46 abunickabhi
32.  46.07 Fred Lang
33.  46.26 BleachedTurtle
34.  46.51 nevinscph
35.  48.43 xyzzy
36.  48.48 begiuli65
37.  48.98 RandomPerson84
38.  49.66 BMcCl1
39.  50.08 Rollercoasterben
40.  50.21 alexiscubing
41.  50.29 Liam Wadek
42.  51.02 Aleksandar Dukleski
43.  51.40 Parke187
44.  52.22 MattP98
45.  52.51 KingTim96
46.  52.71 swankfukinc
47.  56.16 UnknownCanvas
48.  56.69 NathanaelCubes
49.  57.84 bennettstouder
50.  59.04 thatkid
51.  1:00.12 u Cube
52.  1:00.37 BraydenTheCuber
53.  1:00.40 lumes2121
54.  1:00.55 John Benwell
55.  1:02.26 FLS99
56.  1:03.07 revaldoah
57.  1:03.51 topppits
58.  1:04.01 LittleLumos
59.  1:04.40 toinou06cubing
60.  1:04.60 Ian Pang
61.  1:05.46 KingCanyon
62.  1:06.03 2019DWYE01
63.  1:07.70 wearephamily1719
64.  1:11.91 Comvat
65.  1:14.55 HKspeed.com
66.  1:14.64 [email protected]
67.  1:15.33 TheCubingAddict980
68.  1:15.77 Schmizee
69.  1:16.88 Petri Krzywacki
70.  1:23.52 ok cuber
71.  1:24.06 One Wheel
72.  1:32.85 Jrg
73.  1:38.18 sporteisvogel
74.  1:40.42 freshcuber.de
75.  1:42.06 thomas.sch
76.  1:46.81 [email protected]
77.  1:57.81 Jacck
78.  1:59.13 MatsBergsten
79.  DNF Bogdan


*5x5x5*(58)
1.  56.23 Manatee 10235
2.  58.52 cuberkid10
3.  1:00.17 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1:00.27 Lim Hung
5.  1:01.51 tJardigradHe
6.  1:02.44 Sean Hartman
7.  1:05.45 JoXCuber
8.  1:05.71 FaLoL
9.  1:05.72 riz3ndrr
10.  1:06.83 Magdamini
11.  1:06.86 thecubingwizard
12.  1:09.00 NewoMinx
13.  1:11.40 ichcubegern
14.  1:13.74 wuque man
15.  1:14.68 Luke Garrett
16.  1:17.33 fun at the joy
17.  1:17.78 CubicOreo
18.  1:20.32 BandedCubing101
19.  1:22.94 xyzzy
20.  1:23.09 Sub1Hour
21.  1:23.64 DGCubes
22.  1:24.02 Logan
23.  1:24.11 abhijat
24.  1:25.16 Cale S
25.  1:25.21 Henry Lipka
26.  1:25.80 nevinscph
27.  1:26.14 Fred Lang
28.  1:28.83 abunickabhi
29.  1:29.08 BradenTheMagician
30.  1:33.93 RandomPerson84
31.  1:35.18 MattP98
32.  1:39.51 Rollercoasterben
33.  1:41.00 BMcCl1
34.  1:41.97 MartinN13
35.  1:45.05 Liam Wadek
36.  1:51.44 swankfukinc
37.  1:54.09 brad711
38.  1:54.88 topppits
39.  1:55.87 KingCanyon
40.  1:58.43 TheCubingAddict980
41.  2:03.53 [email protected]
42.  2:06.90 FLS99
43.  2:11.27 LittleLumos
44.  2:12.80 thatkid
45.  2:14.11 One Wheel
46.  2:14.52 2019DWYE01
47.  2:15.07 toinou06cubing
48.  2:16.55 UnknownCanvas
49.  2:32.06 ClashCode
50.  2:37.34 Petri Krzywacki
51.  2:45.46 [email protected]
52.  2:46.06 wearephamily1719
53.  2:47.35 HKspeed.com
54.  3:10.24 sporteisvogel
55.  3:16.70 thomas.sch
56.  3:20.34 Jrg
57.  3:38.65 freshcuber.de
58.  4:09.74 MatsBergsten


*6x6x6*(32)
1.  1:47.48 Lim Hung
2.  1:53.39 cuberkid10
3.  1:54.51 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  2:02.82 NewoMinx
5.  2:02.85 JoXCuber
6.  2:03.76 ichcubegern
7.  2:08.34 OriginalUsername
8.  2:09.44 FaLoL
9.  2:25.96 xyzzy
10.  2:30.62 Cale S
11.  2:40.88 nevinscph
12.  2:43.09 CubicOreo
13.  2:44.52 Sub1Hour
14.  2:56.47 Logan
15.  2:59.81 MattP98
16.  3:37.55 swankfukinc
16.  3:37.55 BraydenTheCuber
18.  3:39.52 One Wheel
19.  3:45.75 brad711
20.  3:53.40 RandomPerson84
21.  3:59.27 FLS99
22.  4:21.70 filmip
23.  4:37.94 Petri Krzywacki
24.  5:00.07 LittleLumos
25.  5:30.99 [email protected]
26.  5:58.14 thomas.sch
27.  6:36.25 sporteisvogel
28.  6:54.90 freshcuber.de
29.  6:57.79 MatsBergsten
30.  7:02.88 Jrg
31.  DNF DGCubes
31.  DNF Liam Wadek


*7x7x7*(25)
1.  2:26.08 Lim Hung
2.  2:56.44 cuberkid10
3.  2:57.27 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:57.34 Sean Hartman
5.  2:58.56 FaLoL
6.  3:10.87 Keroma12
7.  3:16.09 wuque man
8.  3:28.31 nevinscph
9.  3:58.31 CubicOreo
10.  4:28.83 Logan
11.  4:49.88 Liam Wadek
12.  4:59.93 swankfukinc
13.  5:05.02 Cale S
14.  5:58.72 One Wheel
15.  6:17.44 LittleLumos
16.  7:19.98 filmip
17.  7:43.28 [email protected]
18.  8:51.34 sporteisvogel
19.  8:58.67 thomas.sch
20.  10:08.03 freshcuber.de
21.  11:53.95 Jrg
22.  DNF NewoMinx
22.  DNF Zeke Mackay
22.  DNF bennettstouder
22.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(33)
1.  4.49 Legomanz
2.  5.36 parkertrager
3.  5.94 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  6.20 Sean Hartman
5.  6.21 BrianJ
6.  6.39 Nutybaconator
7.  7.16 turtwig
8.  7.82 OriginalUsername
9.  8.13 TipsterTrickster
10.  8.47 [email protected]
11.  8.82 Trig0n
12.  9.42 ichcubegern
13.  9.62 u Cube
14.  10.20 NathanaelCubes
15.  10.69 Luke Garrett
16.  12.21 Logan
17.  12.55 Cale S
18.  13.22 BradenTheMagician
19.  14.65 CubicOreo
20.  16.80 MattP98
21.  26.52 nevinscph
22.  26.59 MatsBergsten
23.  30.20 FLS99
24.  31.00 BandedCubing101
25.  34.23 cuberkid10
26.  42.01 ClashCode
27.  50.38 Jacck
28.  1:10.76 thomas.sch
29.  1:21.71 LittleLumos
30.  1:30.72 filmip
31.  1:42.07 [email protected]
32.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
32.  DNF [email protected]


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(28)
1.  17.53 BandedCubing101
2.  18.29 elliottk_
3.  19.72 sigalig


Spoiler



4.  19.90 G2013
5.  20.15 ican97
6.  28.18 NathanaelCubes
7.  30.61 Cale S
8.  35.01 Keroma12
9.  47.58 Logan
10.  1:01.86 thatkid
11.  1:04.72 fun at the joy
12.  1:09.13 nevinscph
13.  1:10.96 Lim Hung
14.  1:11.75 Sean Hartman
15.  1:12.64 revaldoah
16.  1:17.74 FLS99
17.  1:18.05 MatsBergsten
18.  1:27.62 ichcubegern
19.  1:42.11 BradenTheMagician
20.  2:14.28 CubicOreo
21.  2:36.47 Jacck
22.  3:38.04 filmip
23.  7:53.69 [email protected]
24.  10:31.06 freshcuber.de
25.  DNF LittleLumos
25.  DNF MattP98
25.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
25.  DNF ClashCode


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(13)
1.  1:52.10 elliottk_
2.  2:00.57 Cale S
3.  4:22.04 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  6:10.02 FLS99
5.  7:42.22 thatkid
6.  7:51.38 MatsBergsten
7.  7:52.18 Lim Hung
8.  8:16.62 fun at the joy
9.  8:24.09 Jacck
10.  14:07.96 LittleLumos
11.  DNF Keroma12
11.  DNF BandedCubing101
11.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  5:56.31 elliottk_
2.  12:44.57 MatsBergsten
3.  16:23.01 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  33:44.09 LittleLumos
5.  DNF nevinscph
5.  DNF thatkid


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(5)
1.  6/6 33:54 Jacck
2.  6/6 36:21 BraydenTheCuber
3.  3/3 15:28 filmip


Spoiler



4.  4/6 37:50 LittleLumos
5.  5/8 49:07 MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 one-handed*(73)
1.  11.54 OriginalUsername
2.  11.95 riz3ndrr
3.  12.02 parkertrager


Spoiler



4.  13.58 Lim Hung
5.  13.80 tJardigradHe
6.  13.87 Luke Garrett
7.  14.23 wuque man
8.  14.25 Sean Hartman
9.  14.56 Magdamini
10.  15.89 RandomPerson84
11.  16.16 NewoMinx
12.  16.34 cuberkid10
13.  16.37 turtwig
14.  16.49 NathanaelCubes
15.  16.54 abunickabhi
16.  16.58 ichcubegern
17.  16.71 MCuber
18.  17.18 mihnea3000
19.  17.37 JoXCuber
20.  17.74 BradenTheMagician
21.  17.96 Logan
22.  18.04 Samuel Kevin
23.  18.10 thecubingwizard
24.  18.22 FaLoL
25.  18.33 CubicOreo
26.  19.29 DGCubes
27.  19.81 xyzzy
28.  20.07 Nutybaconator
29.  20.13 JakubDrobny
30.  20.74 Aleksandar Dukleski
31.  21.39 Henry Lipka
32.  21.68 begiuli65
33.  21.85 fun at the joy
34.  21.89 ngmh
35.  23.70 u Cube
36.  23.98 Cale S
37.  24.60 BandedCubing101
38.  24.71 brad711
39.  24.89 lumes2121
40.  25.15 Michael DeLaRosa
41.  25.18 Josh_
42.  25.26 [email protected]
43.  25.60 Parke187
44.  25.69 MattP98
45.  25.80 ican97
46.  26.34 thatkid
47.  26.48 epride17
48.  26.72 TheCubingAddict980
49.  26.90 revaldoah
50.  27.71 Comvat
51.  29.99 BleachedTurtle
52.  30.08 Koen van Aller
53.  30.88 wearephamily1719
54.  32.00 trangium
55.  32.17 2019DWYE01
56.  33.96 nevinscph
57.  37.30 FLS99
58.  37.32 Bogdan
59.  37.45 Petri Krzywacki
60.  37.60 Aadil- ali
61.  38.34 Schmizee
62.  38.51 Ian Pang
63.  42.15 freshcuber.de
64.  42.61 HKspeed.com
65.  45.08 One Wheel
66.  45.57 bgcatfan
67.  46.32 ok cuber
68.  48.20 [email protected]
69.  49.73 sporteisvogel
70.  50.52 LittleLumos
71.  57.20 ClashCode
72.  1:09.73 thomas.sch
73.  1:25.69 [email protected]


*3x3x3 With feet*(4)
1.  22.06 Lim Hung
2.  25.42 tJardigradHe
3.  50.36 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  4:07.23 BraydenTheCuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(11)
1.  37.49 fun at the joy
2.  43.90 ichcubegern
3.  44.62 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  47.52 Lim Hung
5.  54.99 cuberkid10
6.  1:03.83 [email protected]
7.  1:20.64 FLS99
8.  2:06.56 Cale S
9.  2:24.66 thomas.sch
10.  6:37.97 [email protected]
11.  DNF MatsBergsten


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(8)
1.  22.33 (23, 24, 20) Cale S
2.  24.00 (25, 22, 25) Sebastien
3.  29.67 (35, 25, 29) Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  32.33 (31, 33, 33) filmip
5.  57.33 (56, 63, 53) Rafaello
6.  DNF (31, 22, DNF) ottozing
6.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) Jacck
6.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) Koen van Aller


*2-3-4 Relay*(46)
1.  36.83 cuberkid10
2.  45.32 OriginalUsername
3.  46.36 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  47.46 Luke Garrett
5.  50.18 wuque man
6.  50.22 MCuber
7.  52.49 Sean Hartman
8.  52.83 Lim Hung
9.  53.48 Nutybaconator
10.  54.39 BradenTheMagician
11.  56.85 Logan
12.  57.47 CubicOreo
13.  57.99 JoXCuber
14.  58.54 Cale S
15.  59.13 fun at the joy
16.  59.16 DGCubes
17.  1:00.35 abhijat
18.  1:05.88 RandomPerson84
19.  1:07.91 Aleksandar Dukleski
20.  1:08.03 MattP98
21.  1:08.76 ichcubegern
22.  1:10.82 abunickabhi
23.  1:11.44 bennettstouder
24.  1:12.20 Henry Lipka
25.  1:12.98 NathanaelCubes
26.  1:14.28 nevinscph
27.  1:21.50 u Cube
28.  1:24.28 KingTim96
29.  1:25.07 toinou06cubing
30.  1:25.78 FLS99
31.  1:26.13 Koen van Aller
32.  1:34.86 TheCubingAddict980
33.  1:36.10 Comvat
34.  1:36.51 UnknownCanvas
35.  1:39.85 Schmizee
36.  1:43.69 BraydenTheCuber
37.  1:45.17 Ian Pang
38.  1:50.33 [email protected]
39.  1:50.63 lumes2121
40.  1:51.37 LittleLumos
41.  2:00.22 ok cuber
42.  2:09.70 [email protected]
43.  2:17.96 Jrg
44.  2:25.21 sporteisvogel
45.  2:41.08 thomas.sch
46.  3:21.26 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(28)
1.  1:43.45 Sean Hartman
2.  1:43.91 cuberkid10
3.  1:47.42 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  1:54.51 OriginalUsername
5.  1:55.40 JoXCuber
6.  2:08.28 fun at the joy
7.  2:11.98 CubicOreo
8.  2:13.80 ichcubegern
9.  2:13.86 DGCubes
10.  2:18.50 abunickabhi
11.  2:23.23 abhijat
12.  2:24.17 Henry Lipka
13.  2:30.22 Aleksandar Dukleski
14.  2:39.34 nevinscph
15.  2:44.40 BradenTheMagician
16.  2:44.67 Cale S
17.  3:29.71 FLS99
18.  3:30.15 TheCubingAddict980
19.  3:31.98 BraydenTheCuber
20.  3:35.37 lumes2121
21.  3:43.78 [email protected]
22.  3:52.40 LittleLumos
23.  4:36.57 ok cuber
24.  5:05.21 linus.sch
25.  5:27.00 sporteisvogel
26.  5:37.70 [email protected]
27.  5:39.89 thomas.sch
28.  5:46.28 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  3:26.63 cuberkid10
2.  4:10.22 ichcubegern
3.  4:58.89 Cale S


Spoiler



4.  5:10.88 nevinscph
5.  6:42.81 BraydenTheCuber
6.  6:59.05 FLS99
7.  8:05.01 [email protected]
8.  8:27.29 LittleLumos
9.  10:17.15 [email protected]
10.  11:21.50 thomas.sch
11.  12:10.47 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(8)
1.  6:55.12 ichcubegern
2.  6:58.20 cuberkid10
3.  8:37.98 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  10:13.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
5.  14:42.18 LittleLumos
6.  19:38.42 [email protected]
7.  19:42.04 thomas.sch
8.  19:43.83 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(36)
1.  6.10 Jaime CG
2.  6.24 MartinN13
3.  6.59 Josh_


Spoiler



4.  7.54 Sean Hartman
5.  7.67 cuberkid10
6.  7.69 MattP98
7.  8.37 JoXCuber
8.  8.46 Lim Hung
9.  8.54 Liam Wadek
10.  8.74 Magdamini
11.  9.15 BradenTheMagician
12.  10.54 Luke Garrett
13.  10.77 Logan
14.  11.04 OriginalUsername
15.  11.11 NewoMinx
16.  11.32 Parke187
17.  11.49 JakubDrobny
18.  12.53 Cale S
19.  13.27 CubicOreo
20.  13.81 RyuKagamine
21.  14.04 DGCubes
22.  15.02 ichcubegern
23.  15.14 FLS99
24.  15.38 riz3ndrr
25.  16.10 alexiscubing
26.  16.44 2019DWYE01
27.  16.90 BraydenTheCuber
28.  18.08 [email protected]
29.  19.09 freshcuber.de
29.  19.09 abunickabhi
31.  19.70 Manatee 10235
32.  20.36 Sub1Hour
33.  20.74 nevinscph
34.  29.44 thomas.sch
35.  DNF NathanaelCubes
35.  DNF u Cube


*Megaminx*(36)
1.  40.95 Heewon Seo
2.  42.18 Magdamini
3.  45.72 jakgun0130


Spoiler



4.  48.15 thecubingwizard
5.  48.26 NewoMinx
6.  54.43 Sean Hartman
7.  54.50 OriginalUsername
8.  55.79 MCuber
9.  56.27 Lim Hung
10.  56.92 Luke Garrett
11.  57.87 KrokosB
12.  1:00.63 wuque man
13.  1:01.03 cuberkid10
14.  1:02.76 tJardigradHe
15.  1:03.42 CubicOreo
16.  1:04.32 FaLoL
17.  1:09.72 BradenTheMagician
18.  1:11.25 ichcubegern
19.  1:12.16 Fred Lang
20.  1:15.97 Logan
21.  1:19.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
22.  1:23.87 Sub1Hour
23.  1:29.37 epride17
24.  1:30.38 abunickabhi
25.  1:31.11 MattP98
26.  1:33.96 Cale S
27.  1:40.91 KingCanyon
28.  1:43.11 swankfukinc
29.  1:43.21 nevinscph
30.  2:10.29 FLS99
31.  2:42.95 One Wheel
32.  3:05.34 wearephamily1719
33.  3:48.46 freshcuber.de
34.  4:22.24 sporteisvogel
35.  4:40.88 thomas.sch
36.  5:22.64 [email protected]


*Pyraminx*(64)
1.  2.34 Logan
2.  2.37 Abhi
3.  2.46 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.62 tJardigradHe
5.  2.69 Cooki348
6.  2.76 MLGCubez
7.  2.78 Ghost Cuber
8.  2.94 Magdamini
9.  3.07 remopihel
10.  3.13 Rafaello
11.  3.19 parkertrager
12.  3.32 TipsterTrickster
13.  3.34 JakubDrobny
14.  3.57 OriginalUsername
15.  3.70 NathanaelCubes
16.  3.86 alexiscubing
17.  3.92 Rubadcar
18.  4.03 JoXCuber
19.  4.06 BradenTheMagician
20.  4.13 MCuber
21.  4.18 Luke Garrett
22.  4.19 Trig0n
23.  4.28 Sean Hartman
24.  4.35 CubicOreo
25.  4.38 mihnea3000
26.  4.45 UnknownCanvas
27.  4.52 Parke187
28.  4.55 Joe Archibald
29.  4.59 V.Kochergin
30.  4.71 Nutybaconator
31.  4.76 BraydenTheCuber
31.  4.76 NewoMinx
33.  4.79 turtwig
34.  4.98 cuberkid10
35.  5.01 Cale S
36.  5.22 Lim Hung
37.  5.26 fun at the joy
38.  5.52 MattP98
39.  5.64 BandedCubing101
40.  5.79 Koen van Aller
41.  5.96 begiuli65
42.  5.98 BleachedTurtle
43.  5.99 [email protected]
44.  6.14 Aleksandar Dukleski
45.  6.16 wearephamily1719
46.  6.27 ichcubegern
47.  6.29 CodingCuber
48.  6.30 Manatee 10235
49.  6.37 MilanDas
50.  6.69 Liam Wadek
51.  7.35 abunickabhi
52.  8.29 Ian Pang
53.  8.90 FLS99
54.  9.85 TheCubingAddict980
55.  10.22 [email protected]
56.  10.54 2019DWYE01
57.  10.58 ok cuber
58.  11.91 sporteisvogel
59.  12.27 nevinscph
60.  12.79 LittleLumos
61.  13.75 Jacck
62.  15.36 Schmizee
63.  15.58 thomas.sch
64.  16.60 [email protected]


*Square-1*(49)
1.  8.54 mrsniffles01
2.  8.93 MLGCubez
3.  10.32 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  10.84 Cale S
5.  11.07 TipsterTrickster
6.  11.17 parkertrager
7.  11.47 riz3ndrr
8.  11.49 Manatee 10235
9.  12.05 Luke Garrett
10.  12.09 cuberkid10
11.  12.16 Lim Hung
12.  12.45 Sub1Hour
13.  12.80 NewoMinx
14.  13.05 AidanNoogie
15.  13.26 tJardigradHe
16.  13.49 BradenTheMagician
17.  13.77 Magdamini
18.  14.03 Sean Hartman
19.  14.21 OriginalUsername
20.  14.53 MCuber
21.  14.58 Logan
22.  14.92 JoXCuber
23.  15.78 BraydenTheCuber
24.  16.34 JakubDrobny
25.  16.45 Legomanz
26.  16.97 ichcubegern
27.  17.48 remopihel
28.  19.40 u Cube
29.  19.93 BandedCubing101
30.  20.61 fun at the joy
31.  20.92 MattP98
32.  21.10 Comvat
33.  21.24 DGCubes
34.  22.26 MilanDas
35.  22.36 mihnea3000
36.  23.00 NathanaelCubes
37.  23.13 CubicOreo
38.  26.13 bennettstouder
39.  27.80 Nutybaconator
40.  28.48 Trig0n
41.  35.01 Schmizee
42.  36.28 Parke187
43.  38.41 wearephamily1719
44.  45.02 [email protected]
45.  48.55 FLS99
46.  53.54 nevinscph
47.  1:32.69 linus.sch
48.  1:40.52 filmip
49.  2:23.73 thomas.sch


*Skewb*(60)
1.  2.50 riz3ndrr
2.  2.92 Rubadcar
3.  3.01 sascholeks


Spoiler



4.  3.16 Cale S
5.  3.32 Legomanz
6.  3.75 Magdamini
7.  3.84 TipsterTrickster
8.  3.91 OriginalUsername
9.  3.94 u Cube
10.  4.23 tJardigradHe
11.  4.30 MLGCubez
12.  4.33 MartinN13
13.  4.48 NewoMinx
14.  4.52 Lim Hung
15.  4.85 Luke Garrett
16.  4.91 JakubDrobny
17.  4.93 Logan
18.  4.95 parkertrager
19.  5.06 Sean Hartman
20.  5.32 JoXCuber
21.  5.41 MCuber
22.  5.53 N4Cubing
23.  5.68 MattP98
24.  5.69 cuberkid10
25.  5.82 alexiscubing
26.  5.84 Zeke Mackay
27.  5.87 V.Kochergin
28.  5.90 BradenTheMagician
29.  6.00 ichcubegern
30.  6.05 Trig0n
31.  6.12 DGCubes
32.  6.28 lumes2121
33.  6.90 NathanaelCubes
34.  7.03 Comvat
35.  7.10 BleachedTurtle
36.  7.21 CubicOreo
37.  7.34 BandedCubing101
38.  7.52 Nutybaconator
39.  7.66 Parke187
40.  7.67 ricey
41.  7.78 abunickabhi
41.  7.78 Manatee 10235
43.  7.80 epride17
44.  7.94 wearephamily1719
45.  8.00 MilanDas
46.  8.52 Liam Wadek
47.  8.78 Aleksandar Dukleski
48.  9.38 Schmizee
49.  9.92 [email protected]
50.  10.59 BraydenTheCuber
51.  11.13 ok cuber
52.  14.01 Koen van Aller
53.  16.65 UnknownCanvas
54.  17.23 thomas.sch
55.  17.99 [email protected]
56.  18.27 nevinscph
57.  18.93 LittleLumos
58.  21.14 sporteisvogel
59.  37.63 MatsBergsten
60.  DNF FLS99


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  20.26 NewoMinx
2.  22.79 Logan
3.  26.92 CubicOreo


Spoiler



4.  33.01 Lim Hung
5.  33.05 BradenTheMagician
6.  33.12 ichcubegern
7.  34.24 JoXCuber
8.  39.72 [email protected]
9.  47.09 BraydenTheCuber
10.  49.93 MattP98
11.  1:02.82 u Cube
12.  2:14.11 thomas.sch
13.  2:19.50 [email protected]


*Mini Guildford*(15)
1.  3:48.28 tJardigradHe
2.  3:48.61 Sean Hartman
3.  3:52.04 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  4:08.01 OriginalUsername
5.  4:37.48 ichcubegern
6.  4:42.63 DGCubes
7.  4:47.97 BradenTheMagician
8.  5:06.64 Zeke Mackay
9.  5:24.81 fun at the joy
10.  5:26.77 CubicOreo
11.  6:33.26 Rollercoasterben
12.  7:00.05 BraydenTheCuber
13.  8:46.86 [email protected]
14.  12:41.87 linus.sch
15.  16:01.64 thomas.sch


*Redi Cube*(19)
1.  8.00 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  8.11 dollarstorecubes
3.  14.92 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  15.29 DGCubes
5.  15.62 BradenTheMagician
6.  15.86 Lim Hung
7.  16.15 cuberkid10
8.  16.96 Sean Hartman
9.  17.26 Logan
10.  17.28 Nutybaconator
11.  17.86 ichcubegern
12.  19.87 BMcCl1
13.  20.84 Sub1Hour
14.  21.25 Cale S
15.  23.65 [email protected]
16.  26.15 BraydenTheCuber
17.  28.52 FLS99
18.  50.64 thomas.sch
19.  1:10.88 [email protected]


*Master Pyraminx*(11)
1.  30.18 Zeke Mackay
2.  31.87 ichcubegern
3.  33.10 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  34.83 JoXCuber
5.  42.91 Sean Hartman
6.  45.04 CubicOreo
7.  46.75 BradenTheMagician
8.  1:27.41 BandedCubing101
9.  1:35.74 [email protected]
10.  1:48.22 One Wheel
11.  2:37.83 thomas.sch


*15 Puzzle*(17)
1.  5.55 Ben Whitmore
2.  6.48 dphdmn
3.  11.46 Hunter Eric Deardurff


Spoiler



4.  14.85 cuberkid10
5.  15.73 Lim Hung
6.  19.02 BradenTheMagician
7.  20.33 MattP98
8.  25.36 ichcubegern
9.  25.57 Sean Hartman
10.  28.85 2019DWYE01
11.  28.91 sporteisvogel
12.  33.49 DGCubes
13.  38.66 thomas.sch
14.  39.29 linus.sch
15.  39.67 MatsBergsten
16.  43.63 bennettstouder
17.  1:13.11 BandedCubing101


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  38.15 Cale S
2.  53.37 FLS99
3.  55.32 Bogdan


Spoiler



4.  62.65 BraydenTheCuber


*Mirror Blocks*(11)
1.  20.70 BradenTheMagician
2.  22.29 ichcubegern
3.  40.63 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  41.75 CubicOreo
5.  41.80 MattP98
6.  48.88 FLS99
7.  1:05.12 JoXCuber
8.  1:15.34 BraydenTheCuber
9.  1:36.79 Cale S
10.  4:45.93 [email protected]
11.  DNF BandedCubing101


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  3:12.46 DGCubes


*Contest results*(150)
1.  850 Sean Hartman
2.  837 cuberkid10
3.  823 Lim Hung


Spoiler



4.  799 OriginalUsername
5.  744 Cale S
6.  737 ichcubegern
7.  730 JoXCuber
8.  704 Logan
9.  684 tJardigradHe
10.  662 CubicOreo
11.  653 BradenTheMagician
12.  649 Luke Garrett
13.  598 NewoMinx
14.  565 DGCubes
15.  562 parkertrager
16.  512 Magdamini
17.  506 wuque man
18.  482 thecubingwizard
19.  479 Nutybaconator
20.  475 MattP98
21.  465 NathanaelCubes
21.  465 MCuber
23.  448 TipsterTrickster
24.  442 BandedCubing101
25.  433 fun at the joy
26.  422 Manatee 10235
27.  415 FaLoL
28.  401 BraydenTheCuber
29.  399 JakubDrobny
30.  398 mihnea3000
31.  388 MLGCubez
32.  387 Rubadcar
32.  387 nevinscph
34.  385 Aleksandar Dukleski
35.  369 abunickabhi
36.  359 riz3ndrr
37.  355 u Cube
38.  336 FLS99
39.  329 Henry Lipka
40.  328 Legomanz
41.  323 RandomPerson84
42.  286 turtwig
42.  286 alexiscubing
44.  277 Parke187
45.  276 Liam Wadek
46.  271 abhijat
47.  256 Fred Lang
48.  253 Zeke Mackay
49.  250 xyzzy
50.  247 [email protected]
51.  245 BleachedTurtle
52.  243 LittleLumos
53.  233 V.Kochergin
54.  232 begiuli65
55.  231 BMcCl1
56.  219 lumes2121
57.  210 Trig0n
58.  206 wearephamily1719
59.  200 TheCubingAddict980
60.  193 Samuel Kevin
61.  190 Koen van Aller
62.  189 thatkid
63.  187 Rollercoasterben
63.  187 brad711
65.  186 swankfukinc
66.  183 bennettstouder
67.  176 ExultantCarn
68.  174 toinou06cubing
69.  169 ngmh
70.  166 Comvat
71.  163 revaldoah
71.  163 [email protected]
71.  163 Ian Pang
74.  162 MatsBergsten
75.  160 UnknownCanvas
76.  157 jakgun0130
77.  156 thomas.sch
78.  151 Imran Rahman
79.  149 Schmizee
80.  148 Sub1Hour
80.  148 MilanDas
82.  147 AidanNoogie
83.  143 2019DWYE01
84.  142 Aadil- ali
85.  139 Abhi
86.  138 epride17
87.  134 20luky3
88.  130 Cooki348
88.  130 G2013
90.  129 sporteisvogel
91.  122 ProStar
92.  121 KingCanyon
92.  121 KingTim96
94.  120 Jacck
95.  119 One Wheel
96.  118 MartinN13
97.  117 Dream Cubing
98.  116 KrokosB
98.  116 Heewon Seo
100.  115 trangium
101.  113 ican97
102.  112 Josh_
103.  109 Michael DeLaRosa
104.  103 Bogdan
105.  102 filmip
106.  101 asacuber
107.  100 topppits
108.  98 [email protected]
109.  97 freshcuber.de
110.  94 Zubin Park
110.  94 John Benwell
112.  93 ok cuber
113.  90 Coinman_
113.  90 CodingCuber
115.  89 HKspeed.com
116.  87 Petri Krzywacki
117.  85 remopihel
118.  82 Keenan Johnson
119.  79 elliottk_
119.  79 Joe Archibald
121.  73 Jrg
122.  71 Rafaello
123.  67 d2polld
124.  65 Keroma12
125.  62 Hunter Eric Deardurff
126.  60 sascholeks
126.  60 ClashCode
126.  60 Ghost Cuber
129.  53 mrsniffles01
130.  51 Pratyush Manas
130.  51 N4Cubing
132.  47 linus.sch
133.  46 pizzacrust
134.  45 Kal-Flo
135.  43 Cubing5life
136.  40 bgcatfan
137.  38 Jaime CG
138.  35 drpfisherman
139.  34 sigalig
139.  34 BrianJ
139.  34 ricey
142.  22 Chris Van Der Brink
143.  21 dollarstorecubes
144.  20 Ben Whitmore
145.  19 RyuKagamine
145.  19 MarkA64
145.  19 dphdmn
148.  17 Sebastien
149.  15 CreationUniverse
150.  13 ottozing


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 23, 2020)

150 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 58!

That means our winner this week is *wearephamily1719!* Congratulations!!


----------

